# Fallen SEAL



## ZmanTX (Mar 19, 2015)

Rest in peace sir and thank you for your service.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/18/politics/us-navy-seal-dies-in-training-accident/index.html#

ZM


----------



## Grunt (Mar 19, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## kilo bravo (Mar 19, 2015)

Rest easy, thank you for your sacrifice. this is one of the risks we take to be able to take the fight to the enemy.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2015)

Fair winds and following sea.

I hate training accidents.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 19, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 19, 2015)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SEAL.


----------



## CDG (Mar 19, 2015)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Brian C (Mar 20, 2015)

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 20, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 21, 2015)

RIP warrior


----------



## Dame (Mar 21, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## ZmanTX (Mar 21, 2015)

*Navy SEAL killed in accident named*
*Colorado man, 29, had been SEAL for only six months*

By Jeanette Steele 04:45p.m. Mar 19, 2015






A 29-year-old Navy SEAL who had only recently earned his trident pin was identified as the sailor killed in Wednesday’s parachute training accident in Southwest Riverside County.

Special Warfare Operator 3rd Class Jason Kortz was from Highlands Ranch, Colo., and is survived by his wife, parents and brother.

The Navy said it is investigating the incident, which reportedly occurred after Kortz’s parachute malfunctioned during training in Perris.

Kortz enlisted in October 2012 and graduated from boot camp the next month. In September of last year, he completed the long physical training to become a SEAL. He was assigned to a Coronado unit.

Kortz held an accounting degree from the University of Denver and a master's of business administration. He was named the honor man, or top performer, of his SEAL class.

“Losing such a promising special operator is a tragedy, not just for his family and the Naval Special Warfare community, but also for this nation who needs men of such uncompromising character in these uncertain times, ” said Capt. Todd Seniff, Commodore of Naval Special Warfare Group One, in a statement released Thursday.

His awards and decorations include the Navy/Marine Corps Achievement Medal, National Defense Service Medal and Global War on Terrorism Service Medal.

http://m.utsandiego.com/news/2015/mar/19/Navy-SEAL-parachute-Jason-Kortz/


Rest in peace SO J Kortz.
ZM


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 26, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Rest in Peace SEAL Kortz.


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 30, 2015)

RIP


----------

